# Yahoo and Google mail url on the Kindle



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

what url do you use on your Kindle to see Yahoo and Google mail?  Also what url do you use for this forum? thanks


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have a K3? If so... 

for gmail, there is an issue with m.gmail.com (the mobile site) on K3 - it won't let you log in. So, first go to gmail.com and log in, then you can go to m.gmail.com and it will remember that you are logged in and will go to your email. Then bookmark that page. I've only had to do this once - it seems to remember me just fine in the future.

My husband uses yahoo mail - I think I've just used m.yahoo.com and then click on mail (then bookmark that).

I don't tend to look at kindleboards on the kindle, but I dont' think there's a mobile version.


----------

